# Experienced Ice Fishermen



## Evinrude58

Newbies and inexperienced here is a list of some guys you can trust. Feel free to add anyone I forgot.
In no particular order:
Quackpot
Bobberbucket
Swone
Bobberbucket
IceholeDestroyer
IceBucketJohn
Kit Carson
Fish2Win


----------



## Fish2Win

Your list has some jokers on it!!! May want edit out a few lol


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea some of them are crazy but I have fished with all of them but Kit and have never seen any of them screw around when it comes to safety.


----------



## bobberbucket

Add brad crappie to the list! He’s always happy to help out a newbie! That’s why they call him
The “ Happy Hillbilly “ or something like that .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

You know its bad when the maker of the list doesnt include himself!


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> You know its bad when the maker of the list doesnt include himself!


Good point! I’d like to add Evenrude58 to the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Flyphisherman 

Kayakcrazy 

Jjanda 

Mousejam515 

Dustinlancy 

All these guys are verified. I done been caught fish with all of them! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I didn't add myself because I have only been ice fishing 8 years and have only been on the ice about 150 times. So I don't feel I am very experienced compared to these other guys.


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Flyphisherman
> 
> Kayakcrazy
> 
> Jjanda
> 
> Mousejam515
> 
> Dustinlancy
> 
> All these guys are verified. I done been caught fish with all of them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Verified by WHO? Do they have a GUIDE LICENSE? I certainly would not venture out by a weekend warrior! Show me the credentials ?


----------



## Evinrude58

Verified may not have been the right word maybe acknowledged by would have been a better choice. So skill level acknowledged by someone who has a lot of ice fishing experience and is personally known by many of the ice fishermen on this site as an experienced ice man. I would say many of these guys get out as much as most guides do because if there is ice they are on it. Besides most guides guide on Erie and these guys fish mainly inland where I have never met or heard of anyone that uses a guide.


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Verified may not have been the right word maybe acknowledged by would have been a better choice. So skill level acknowledged by someone who has a lot of ice fishing experience and is personally known by many of the ice fishermen on this site as an experienced ice man. I would say many of these guys get out as much as most guides do because if there is ice they are on it. Besides most guides guide on Erie and these guys fish mainly inland where I have never met or heard of anyone that uses a guide.


So what your saying is that you have to personally know someone one your list to make them an experienced ice angler, RIGHT? Dude there is no skill to ice fishing. Put a wax worm on a pin min and catch panfish. Tip minnows on a Swedish pimple on Erie and catch walleyes. C’mon man, you and your Syndicate are full of it!!! I’m out


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Verified by WHO? Do they have a GUIDE LICENSE? I certainly would not venture out by a weekend warrior! Show me the credentials ?


The difference between you and I is nobody’s questioning my credibility. Everyone who’s been here any useful amount of time has seen my credentials . Unlike you. 

Now sign into your mm or LM account and make another sad attempt at giving yourself some credibility. 

The syndicate doesn’t entertain your kind. You may leave us now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’d also like to add

Trapper Jon , Viking , & troublemaker to the list. I’ve fished with so many folks here it’s hard to remember all of them at once. 

Unlike someone who doesn’t even get his name mentioned who’s never been out of the basement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Crankit said:


> So what your saying is that you have to personally know someone one your list to make them an experienced ice angler, RIGHT? Dude there is no skill to ice fishing. Put a wax worm on a pin min and catch panfish. Tip minnows on a Swedish pimple on Erie and catch walleyes. C’mon man, you and your Syndicate are full of it!!! I’m out
> [/QUOTE
> 
> No skill to ice fishing?? Ok wanna fish for money?? You pick the lake and the Fish species. Put some money on it?? Plz say yes!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Now you’ve gotten the attention of our undisputed champion of ice fishing for money!  Better hit the ATM on your way! The king don’t take rubber checks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> The difference between you and I is nobody’s questioning my credibility. Everyone who’s been here any useful amount of time has seen my credentials . Unlike you.
> 
> Now sign into you mm or LM account and make another sad attempt at giving yourself some credibility.
> 
> The syndicate doesn’t entertain your kind. You may leave us now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured you had to chime in with your no non sense stupid comments. You think your some naturalist, but your not. You think you know everything, but you don’t. If you are so educated with hunting and fishing why aren’t you teaching this in a classroom environment but instead you always are ridiculing someone’s comment. Educate yourself dude!! You are not credible in any shape or size


----------



## Fish2Win

You don’t need a guide license on inland lakes only Erie.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> You don’t need a guide license on inland lakes only Erie.


True dat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I figured you had to chime in with your no non sense stupid comments. You think your some naturalist, but your not. You think you know everything, but you don’t. If you are so educated with hunting and fishing why aren’t you teaching this in a classroom environment but instead you always are ridiculing someone’s comment. Educate yourself dude!! You are not credible in any shape or size


Your comments would normally raise my ire but since your an unverified individual I’ll just laugh at you like the rest of us are! Old Stan convos on the ice are the best jokes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Your comments would normally raise my ire but since your an unverified individual I’ll just laugh at you like the rest of us are! Old Stan convos on the ice are the best jokes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll see you on the ice! We’ll have a winter Brawl like they do on Erie Fall Brawl!!


----------



## Fish2Win

Who we trying to kid? You will never come out to fish with any of us diehards. I think if you did you would have different perspective of ice fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> I’ll see you on the ice! We’ll have a winter Brawl like they do on Erie Fall Brawl!!


I’ve told you before you’ll never get the pleasure. 

To get close to me someone already verified would have to introduce you. And that’s not that easy for your kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Who we trying to kid? You will never come out to fish with any of us diehards. I think if you did you would have different perspective of ice fishing.


We would have welcomed him with open arms and all of IBJs spots, but he chose his path. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Dang bro. No need to come in so hot and spitting fire. Maybe add something to the conversation instead of rolling in throwing insults and vileness in every direction. 

Sheesh...

Looking forward to taking a week or 2 off this year for some good ice.

Maybe this crank it guy can put me on some hardware eyes since it's so easy.


Is that a real account or justcreated hate account? Like a kid taken off his anxiety meds, sweet jesus


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> Dang bro. No need to come in so hot and spitting fire. Maybe add something to the conversation instead of rolling in throwing insults and vileness in every direction.
> 
> Sheesh...
> 
> Looking forward to taking a week or 2 off this year for some good ice.
> 
> Maybe this crank it guy can put me on some hardware eyes since it's so easy.
> 
> 
> Is that a real account or justcreated hate account? Like a kid taken off his anxiety meds, sweet jesus


You must join us this winter for a little fishing! I like your style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

ive been ice fishing for 35 plus years and dont consider myself as being an expert, i live by a set of rules....i never go on the ice unless i have 4 inches of clear under me, always stay on the trail that others follow and never venture off to places nobody has been. now when it gets 6 plus i have more leway of where i want to fish. and always carry safety gear with you as i have seen people go through and its not a pretty sight......just use your head and everyone stay safe


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> You must join us this winter for a little fishing! I like your style
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love fishing with good people. Didn't ice fish last season unfortunately and the year before only a couple says at nimi and a 4 day trip up to one of the finger lakes in NY to find safe ice.

I'm a big boy now and I need it thick. Lol


----------



## c. j. stone

I'd add a couple to the list: 
-eyegagger
-Alwaysfishin
-Johnboat
First two are good/maybe great on Erie/inlands but pretty much "loners"-either "could" guide! JB is "friendly"-Milton pro! All seem willing to help newbys however.


----------



## Fish2Win

c. j. stone said:


> I'd add a couple to the list:
> -eyegagger
> -Alwaysfishin
> -Johnboat
> First two are good/maybe great on Erie/inlands but pretty much "loners"-either "could" guide! JB is "friendly"-Milton pro! All seem willing to help newbys however.


I’m a newbie and would like someone to take me out on the big pond!! I’ll take them to whatever lake they choose inland for panfish.


----------



## Fish2Win

Cj isn’t eyegagger your son? I’ve fished with or around him on moggy


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> ive been ice fishing for 35 plus years and dont consider myself as being an expert, i live by a set of rules....i never go on the ice unless i have 4 inches of clear under me, always stay on the trail that others follow and never venture off to places nobody has been. now when it gets 6 plus i have more leway of where i want to fish. and always carry safety gear with you as i have seen people go through and its not a pretty sight......just use your head and everyone stay safe


Add cement569 to the list. I haven’t had the pleasure of ice fishing with him. Yet but I did stand on the ice and talk with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep davetalked to you at plx a few years ago. its 5 min. from my house and i have fished it many years, but its my first ice tune up lake then its off to mosquito for real ice fishing and pymi. so if your on plx first ice i will have to hook up with you so you can show me the ropes and who knows might show you a few of my go to spots on plx but you have to promise not to show anyone else....lol


----------



## Evinrude58

Takes no skill to ice fish? I ain't talking catching fish. You have said a couple times all you catch ice fishing is dinks so obviously it does take some skill. I am talking it takes many, many trips and hundreds of hours to learn how to read the ice which is a vital skill. Going by what you said anyone would be perfectly fine to just walk out on the ice because it takes no skill. That kind of attitude can get someone killed.


----------



## Evinrude58

cement569
Don't you dare share your honey holes with Dave. Share them with someone deserving, like me.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> cement569
> Don't you dare share your honey holes with Dave. Share them with someone deserving, like me.


Back off I seen him first  The thirst is real! I thought you were working ICD for his honey holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Back off I seen him first  The thirst is real! I thought you were working ICD for his honey holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no honey holes, never fished a day in my life actually


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Smokingbarrel, luruzer, Wally15, Kyle Cattrain , crappieboo420, Fishaholic85, joekacz all verified qualified ice fishermen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Sorry, Dave I am greedy I want all the honey holes.😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Sorry, Dave I am greedy I want all the honey holes.












Except this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

you are right wouldn't want that one all you catch there is red stogie fish. Also known as an IBJ😁😁😁😁


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> you are right wouldn't want that one all you catch there is red stogie fish. Also known as an IBJ


Yep I seen a whopper come out of that hole! It’s coordinates shall remain secret forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19

John put n bay. #1


----------



## c. j. stone

Fish2Win said:


> Cj isn’t eyegagger your son? I’ve fished with or around him on moggy


Yep, he told me he met you guys on some "very questionable late ice" east of Cong Lk Rd early this year. He was out there when you guys showed up! You "syndicated" guys are pretty hardcore, he's a couple clicks "harder"! He takes a 14 ft boat out on Erie several times a week(sometimes 68-70 fow!), usually in the dark, fishes til daylight then goes to work. He's in the Fall Brawl this year, he will finish in the top five(already has a 29" walleye entered, last weekend, but will get a bigger one)! When the ice forms this year, he'll be one of the first on, and last off! Most hardcore fisherman I've ever seen. 


but


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave if we are a syndicate guess we need to come up with a cool name and a secret handshake and such so we can tell who is a member when we meet new people.


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Yep, he told me he met you guys on some "very questionable late ice" east of Cong Lk Rd early this year. He was out there when you guys showed up! You "syndicated" guys are pretty hardcore, he's a couple clicks "harder"! He takes a 14 ft boat out on Erie several times a week(sometimes 68-70 fow!), usually in the dark, fishes til daylight then goes to work. He's in the Fall Brawl this year, he will finish in the top five(already has a 29" walleye entered, last weekend, but will get a bigger one)! When the ice forms this year, he'll be one of the first on, and last off! Most hardcore fisherman I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> but


Actually we syndicate fellers drug all the way from the 43 boat ramp to CLR & crossed the road and we’re already out fishing mid lake when he arrived. He came through the woods an onto the ice just SW of us. 

But he’s 100% hardcore. I could tell that from the few mins we talked. He’s got ice in his blood for sure! I hope to run across him again sometime. 


When he said Who he was I told him, “His dad makes the finest panfish jigs known to man” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Add ogf member Gavin to the list. He’s verified. 

He made the Journey from 43 to CLR with me and F2W met us at CLR the day we met eyegagger.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave if we are a syndicate guess we need to come up with a cool name and a secret handshake and such so we can tell who is a member when we meet new people.


We can hash all that out at the OSP convention this December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

A good day of ice fishing is,IMHO,when you can get on the ice and back off of it,everything in between those 2 happenings is a bonus of pure enjoyment.For me anyway.I like your list you compiled,they all ways make for good reading and photo's.I'm suppossed to be in North Dakota duck hunting now but cancelled due to a very bad case of sciatica any way they're freezing up as we speak in the shallow slough's and the next 2 week's it's gonna be colder than a witch's booby,low teens and not above freezing during the day.That weather usually,not always,end's up here.Over the many years of duck hunting I've seen Sandusky Bay freeze up Thanksgiving week so you never know.Thank's for the post's,getting a good laugh out of 'em.


----------



## bobberbucket

Add [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention] To the list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

Hey guys. I was told to visit this forum for ice fishing since Im new to this sport. I heard most guys are knowledgeable on this forum about ice fishing. I need to learn and take advise from experienced fisherman.


----------



## c. j. stone

joekacz said:


> A good day of ice fishing is,IMHO,when you can get on the ice and back off of it,everything in between those 2 happenings is a bonus of pure enjoyment.For me anyway.I like your list you compiled,they all ways make for good reading and photo's.I'm suppossed to be in North Dakota duck hunting now but cancelled due to a very bad case of sciatica any way they're freezing up as we speak in the shallow slough's and the next 2 week's it's gonna be colder than a witch's booby,low teens and not above freezing during the day.That weather usually,not always,end's up here.Over the many years of duck hunting I've seen Sandusky Bay freeze up Thanksgiving week so you never know.Thank's for the post's,getting a good laugh out of 'em.


Joe, try some OTC vitamin B Complex, one per day for 30 days. Worked on my left side 10 yrs ago, 6 months ago started on rt side, 3 wks-gone! I take one every day, works for me! ps-Won't keep you warm, however!(Sorry abt the Public Service Post!)


----------



## bobberbucket

Well even if you we’re telling the truth. MM You’ve already worn out your welcome with the syndicate. Cause we all know who you really are. Stan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleman

bobberbucket said:


> Well even if you we’re telling the truth. MM You’ve already worn out your welcome with the syndicate. Cause we all know who you really are. Stan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well ok then. I don’t know you and you don’t know me. Who is Stan? I’ve been trying to get some accurate info but I guess this forum doesn’t work out for me. Sorry for the inconvenience!! SMH


----------



## 82441

muscleman said:


> Well ok then. I don’t know you and you don’t know me. Who is Stan? I’ve been trying to get some accurate info but I guess this forum doesn’t work out for me. Sorry for the inconvenience!! SMH


Like I said He THINKS he knows everything


----------



## 82441

PM me Muscleman


----------



## bobberbucket

muscleman said:


> Well ok then. I don’t know you and you don’t know me. Who is Stan? I’ve been trying to get some accurate info but I guess this forum doesn’t work out for me. Sorry for the inconvenience!! SMH


Bye Felicia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Like I said He THINKS he knows everything


Actually I done forgotten more than you’ve ever known. #Bigfacts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Add JiggingJacks to the verified ice fishermen list! Met him once on the ice at C5 while fishing with F2W. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Definitely learned a lot from the hardwater forum and from everyone mentioned. Between ice conditions and just reports there’s a wealth of information on here and if you want to get into it now is a good time as any. Take safety seriously!! And be willing to learn from those with experience. Also pick up some extensions for them augers cause the ice is gonna be thiccc!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Talk about coming into an annually established, fun thread and casting hate.. damn... What’s really sad is all the names mentioned in this thread would help anyone out in a New York minute when it comes to ice fishing let alone on the ice. Nobody has claimed to be a guide or a pro but I would trust most on here and all the ones I’ve met to guide just about anyone. No pro’s, no guides. Friendly Experienced Diehards boys.. nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Evinrude58

Stan why would he need to pm you when you said in another thread he called you so he already has your phone number?

MM if you really aren't Crankit/Stan then I suggest starting a new account. Your MM account was flagged as soon as you made Stan sound like he walks on water when we know he talks the talk but doesn't walk the walk. See the problem is he has used multiple accounts to make him sound like a great fisherman before, so when a brand new account shows up shouting Crankit is great we are definitely going to suspect it is him. Watch for us to post on here about first ice then come meet us at Old State Park, Nimmy campground or Moggy where ever the guys mentioned say they are headed and we will gladly help you.


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Talk about coming into an annually established, fun thread and casting hate.. damn... What’s really sad is all the names mentioned in this thread would help anyone out in a New York minute when it comes to ice fishing let alone on the ice. Nobody has claimed to be a guide or a pro but I would trust most on here and all the ones I’ve met to guide just about anyone. No pro’s, no guides. Friendly Experienced Diehards boys.. nothing else needs to be said.


Even though I’ve never had the pleasure of fishing with you personally. I know several stand up guys that have! Add STRONGPURSUADER to the verified list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Even though I’ve never had the pleasure of fishing with you personally. I know several stand up guys that have! Add STRONGPURSUADER to the verified list!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would second this! SP, we gotta get out again soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Haha glad to see everyone’s getting along already! Can’t wait for the ice and to catch up with the ice fam. Couldn’t even enjoy my new flip last year and only got out a couple times, once with Swone! I recently got a hook7 reveal for my yak which I’m contemplating getting an ice kit for it. Figured it would be nice to have that and the trusty vex for a guest. Anyone convert one of these for ice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy

This is not starting well, all of you guys comparing your rod sizes way before there is any ice. Some of you are living an unsanctioned second life on OGF. If you enjoy your opportunity to participate here I would encourage you to check the ego's and tone it down a bit. If this is how it's going this early I can only imagine what the future may hold.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lundy said:


> This is not starting well, all of you guys comparing your rod sizes way before there is any ice. Some of you are living an unsanctioned second life on OGF. If you enjoy your opportunity to participate here I would encourage you to check the ego's and tone it down a bit. If this is how it's going this early I can only imagine what the future may hold.


I feel like your missing the whole point. But we have taken notice of your advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Unlike Crankit, some of us on this forum have decades & thousands of hours fishing on frozen waters. All have a passion for the frigid sport & some have professional careers in the outdoors as well., Bobberbucket included... Davey Tree.

Crankit, you're barking up the wrong tree & messing with a mighty onry group of close knit die hards. I suggest you move on to other forums & depart from us.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Unlike Crankit, some of us on this forum have decades & thousands of hours fishing on frozen waters. All have a passion for the frigid sport & some have professional careers in the outdoors as well., Bobberbucket included... Davey Tree.
> 
> Crankit, you're barking up the wrong tree & messing with a mighty onry group of close knit die hards. I suggest you move on to other forums & depart from us.


Well said John! 

Us NEO ice fishermen may bicker a little over fishing holes an we may even lie about coordinates to our closest friends. But never in regards to safety or actual Ice thickness. 

We all have our mini “ clicks” guys we fish with a bunch but when it comes down to it. All of us REAL NEO ice guy stick together! I love that about our community.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Actually I don’t forgotten more than you’ve ever known. #Bigfacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOT





icebucketjohn said:


> Unlike Crankit, some of us on this forum have decades & thousands of hours fishing on frozen waters. All have a passion for the frigid sport & some have professional careers in the outdoors as well., Bobberbucket included... Davey Tree.
> 
> Crankit, you're barking up the wrong tree & messing with a mighty onry group of close knit die hards. I suggest you move on to other forums & depart from us.


Well icebucketjohn I’m NOT going anywhere!! At the beginning, I was giving accurate weather information, since I’m a retired weatherman from the Youngstown area and the “veteran ice fisherman” you know who I’m talking about, didn’t want to hear that last year was going to be mild. He is difficult to communicate with. He ridicules then his other cohorts chime in on the bandwagon. Someone told me with all the experience you have, why did you fall through the ice at PLX a few years ago? I’m looking forward to meeting all on the ice over a beer or two and ya’ll will have a different opinion about me. Stay Safe!


----------



## cement569

well crankit, your a retired weatherman huh? so your telling us your right 50 per cent of the time. not sure what world you live in but id like to visit it sometime


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Well icebucketjohn I’m NOT going anywhere!! At the beginning, I was giving accurate weather information, since I’m a retired weatherman from the Youngstown area and the “veteran ice fisherman” you know who I’m talking about, didn’t want to hear that last year was going to be mild. He is difficult to communicate with. He ridicules then his other cohorts chime in on the bandwagon. Someone told me with all the experience you have, why did you fall through the ice at PLX a few years ago? I’m looking forward to meeting all on the ice over a beer or two and ya’ll will have a different opinion about me. Stay Safe!


Bruh from the fake accounts to the taunting of real outdoorsman. You’ve shown no only who you are but exactly what you’re intentions are over and over and over. You probably don’t see much ice down in the basement make sure you clean the little box before step daddy busts your backside. 

You won’t be seeing any of us on the ice I’m pretty confident in that. 

I’m even more confident that there will be ice and we the NEO syndicate boys will be on it! Minus YOU 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> well crankit, your a retired weatherman huh? so your telling us your right 50 per cent of the time. not sure what world you live in but id like to visit it sometime


With his track record of untrustworthy lies....I’d be highly suspicious of that retired Y town weatherman story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IBJ is a LEGENDARY ice fishermen here in NEO been doing the thing since back when I had a tail! 

Crankit shows his lack of local knowledge again John is known by many more ice fishermen than belong to this site! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

If by chance there is no safe ice in Ohio this year, I've got a dandy spot with big perch, pumpkinseeds and pike a 4 hour drive away from Akron in NY. A nice motel under 5 minutes away from the lake that accommodates ice fishermen also. 2 seasons ago I went there to find safe ice and rented a room with a kitchenette, it was PERFECT!
It's a little west of the finger lakes.
Has walleye also,tried for them for half a day then just focused on panfish and with with tipups/jaw jackers for pike.


----------



## Evinrude58

Guys I hate to say it but we might need to ease up on Stan for a bit though he deserves it. I don't want to see anyone get a time out for picking on a troll. I mean just because he makes fake accounts to pat himself on the back and can't really be an ice fisherman as he is far too negative about the future weather and he says he is from NEO but then elsewhere he indicates he lives in southern Ohio. I also doubt the retired weatherman story as only one I found from Youngstown when mentioning his hobbies and what he would fill his time with not once mentioned fishing.

As far as IBJ going for a swim it actually proves what this post was for. If a guy with 60 years of ice experience can go in it means it can happen to anyone. So newbies and the inexperienced need to go with someone with experience to reduce the risk as much as possible.

KW may ask you for more info because I go out of state at least once a season just tor try somewhere new.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Guys I hate to say it but we might need to ease up on Stan for a bit though he deserves it. I don't want to see anyone get a time out for picking on a troll. I mean just because he makes fake accounts to pat himself on the back and can't really be an ice fisherman as he is far too negative about the future weather and he says he is from NEO but then elsewhere he indicates he lives in southern Ohio. I also doubt the retired weatherman story as only one I found from Youngstown when mentioning his hobbies and what he would fill his time with not once mentioned fishing.
> 
> As far as IBJ going for a swim it actually proves what this post was for. If a guy with 60 years of ice experience can go in it means it can happen to anyone. So newbies and the inexperienced need to go with someone with experience to reduce the risk as much as possible.
> 
> KW may ask you for more info because I go out of state at least once a season just tor try somewhere new.


It's not a HUGE lake so I dont want to just blatantly post on OGF for anyone who does a Google search to see it. Its not well known.

I'll gladly send you a pm just please keep it off the general internet, the locals at this lake begged me not to post about it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Karl Wolf said:


> It's not a HUGE lake so I dont want to just blatantly post on OGF for anyone who does a Google search to see it. Its not well known.
> 
> I'll gladly send you a pm just please keep it off the general internet, the locals at this lake begged me not to post about it.


Best way in the world to handle small water site specific info!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Best way in the world to handle small water site specific info!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, i just promised them I wouldn't post online. They were concerned about that ice shanty site.


----------



## bobberbucket

Totally understandable given the amount of unregistered & registered eyes watching the fishing pages. Fish thirsty savages out there lurking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

bobberbucket said:


> Totally understandable given the amount of unregistered & registered eyes watching the fishing pages. Fish thirsty savages out there lurking!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, these threads can be redirected to from just a google search, no need to even be on here.


----------



## Evinrude58

yea Ice Shanty would be like putting a 500 foot sign saying fish here. I won't post it on here and on Ice Shanty I only post in general chat there. You have no worries about Ice Fish Ohio think there is only 15 active members so it doesn't even get lurkers anymore.


----------



## Fish2Win

Karl Wolf said:


> If by chance there is no safe ice in Ohio this year, I've got a dandy spot with big perch, pumpkinseeds and pike a 4 hour drive away from Akron in NY. A nice motel under 5 minutes away from the lake that accommodates ice fishermen also. 2 seasons ago I went there to find safe ice and rented a room with a kitchenette, it was PERFECT!
> It's a little west of the finger lakes.
> Has walleye also,tried for them for half a day then just focused on panfish and with with tipups/jaw jackers for pike.


Silver lake by chance? Asking for a friend


----------



## Karl Wolf

Fish2Win said:


> Silver lake by chance? Asking for a friend


I will neither confirm nor deny that claim and I keep my promises to not post on a public forum.


----------



## Evinrude58

F2W why would you really want to know seeing as you fish every frozen lake in a 200 mile radius. So you will fish whatever lake it is anyway.😁😁😁


----------



## Karl Wolf

The lake I really wanted to try was Oneida. Did a ton of research on that lake and seems to give up some great walleye and perch on one end and gills and pickerel on the other. 

After my divorce I was contemplating moving to NY because their fishing opportunities and species diversity is much better than that of our state of Ohio.
In the future after I get a few things situated, I may revisit this idea.


----------



## Fish2Win

Silver lake had great perch,Gill and crappie. I fished a tourney there in 08 and have wanted to get back ever since. Plus it’s 247 miles so it’s new to me again


----------



## kit carson

Karl Oneida lake is on my list this year, sounds like a great walleye lake and some real nice perch also.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

kit carson said:


> Karl Oneida lake is on my list this year, sounds like a great walleye lake and some real nice perch also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


It's a very large lake. I'd like to have a machine to explore a lake that big. 

Normally you dont just bang the fish out the first day exploring new waters solo, without prior experience and for a lake that size, a machine would come in extremely helpful. 

But from all the information I've read and YouTube videos, it seems like a phenomenal inland walleye and perch lake with a bonus burbot here and there. 
And could easily mix it up and try the shallower side for the pickerel and panfish.
But for that kind of distance, I'd mainly focus on the eyes and perch.


----------



## kit carson

Do they allow machines on the lake

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

kit carson said:


> Do they allow machines on the lake
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yes,machines are permitted on most lakes in NY.


----------



## jay2k

How do I get on the cool kids list? So many pros on here. I just wish I could meet them all. 
Ice dont care about experience. She’ll take you whenever she wants. Regardless of the body of water or conditions.


----------



## bobberbucket

jay2k said:


> How do I get on the cool kids list? .





You want on this list you gotta come fish with us you’ll absolutely get an invite Bigeyurk25 and I would love to spend some time with you on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Oneida is a sweet lake with quality perch and eyes... Also burbot! We went for a short trip last year. If anyone goes this year pm me. (don't want to put it out there for the world to see) I've got a good spot away from the crowds at the beach. Depending on what the weather has in store for us here, it's a possible destination for me again this season.


----------



## Karl Wolf

lureluzer said:


> Oneida is a sweet lake with quality perch and eyes... Also burbot! We went for a short trip last year. If anyone goes this year pm me. (don't want to put it out there for the world to see) I've got a good spot away from the crowds at the beach. Depending on what the weather has in store for us here, it's a possible destination for me again this season.


If time frames match and NY travel is permitted, I'm down


----------



## kit carson

Count me in for sure

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Would like to check out the cabin rentals by the lake

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

We got a really nice, really small one in town. I wanna say it was the south east side of the lake. Within minutes of Sylvan beach or something like that. The beach area is a popular spot. Too crowded imo. If you're a smoker take your cigs with you. 10$ a pack easy.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Did you take a machine with you? Because that lake is like an inland sea!


----------



## lureluzer

We didn't. The ice was pretty bad when we went. People were drilling through 4 feet of shove at the beach. We found ice from 3" to 12" I think it was a few weeks after a big storm that had messed a lot of the ice up. I guess there's a lot of gas pockets or something like that. They keep areas of the lake open or very thin. That's what some locals were saying anyway. There were a few machines at the beach area. I would take a machine, only after I called around to the local bait shops to get good reports. It was a last minute trip.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Yeah, I heard that lake can break up and have open spots. I was planning on hitting there two seasons ago but the ice was getting iffy and that's why I ended up hitting a smaller lake in NY that was a solid 8".

I really need to save up a couple grand before this ice season and get a used machine.


----------



## Evinrude58

I am always interested in any ice trips.


----------



## guppygill

I am voting myself in, LOL. I am the guy that you see all by myself away from the groups cutting a million holes and hiding my fish ,LOL , self certified guide, LOL. Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> I am voting myself in, LOL. I am the guy that you see all by myself away from the groups cutting a million holes and hiding my fish ,LOL , self certified guide, LOL. Haha


Your in! Add guppygill to the list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't know Dave in his avatar that dog isn't fishing.


----------



## Maplehick

Evinrude58 said:


> I don't know Dave in his avatar that dog isn't fishing.


He's on fish point it's not time to start fishing yet. He'sstill on locating mode 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> He's on fish point it's not time to start fishing yet. He'sstill on locating mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


 he’s pointing to the ice baby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

Meh lol 😆
I been ice fishing once


----------



## Karl Wolf

Had a buddy Mikey who brought his black lab out on mogadore with us one time. He actually tried hooking his sled up to his dog thinking he would pull it.
Would have been cool if it worked.

Silly kids.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingful said:


> Meh lol
> I been ice fishing once


I’d say at least twice. Your totally on the list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleM

Evinrude58 said:


> Newbies and inexperienced here is a list of some guys you can trust. Feel free to add anyone I forgot.
> In no particular order:
> Quackpot
> Bobberbucket
> Swone
> Bobberbucket
> IceholeDestroyer
> IceBucketJohn
> Kit Carson
> Fish2Win


One of the best I know is Big Daddy, he was one of us that started OGF. He’s not on here very often, but if you ever want advise. On ice fishing he’s your man. I’ve been ice fishing for many years but don’t call myself a great one, but I have Aton of gear and love doing it. Hope to see some of you this season if we have good ice.


----------



## jaybird71

Rob Laplant On Put In Bay always do well with him.


----------



## swone

I feel very fortunate for all I have learned from this forum. I also have made several friends. I want to personally say that if anyone wants to come ice fishing with me I will do my best to share what I know and help out anyone that genuinely wants to learn, including crankit and muscleman. I don't have a particularly masterful skill set but I pursue it very enthusiastically and I wouldn't be anywhere near as enthusiastic and excited about ice fishing without the benefit of this forum.


----------



## swone

Also if anyone is going to fish against Fish2Win for money, I want to wager as much as I possibly can on Fish2Win.


----------



## Evinrude58

swone can I ice fish with you I want to learn how.


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> swone can I ice fish with you I want to learn how.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Evinrude58

Bp I am still a newbie I figure I have only 1,200-1,500 hours on the ice because I only started ice fishing in Dec 2012.


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Bp I am still a newbie I figure I have only 1,200-1,500 hours on the ice because I only started ice fishing in Dec 2012.


If that's the case when it comes to being a newbie, I'm more like a newborn. I've only been on the ice twice for a total of about 12 Hours!😱😱😱


----------



## Evinrude58

GP I didn't consider that, a different type of a fish finder.


----------



## fishingful

bobberbucket said:


> I’d say at least twice. Your totally on the list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yea probably a few more times than once.


swone said:


> Also if anyone is going to fish against Fish2Win for money, I want to wager as much as I possibly can on Fish2Win.


I have done it a couple times. Going to get him one day 😁


----------



## sherman51

a lot of you guys sound like a bunch of juveniles the way you guys slam other's posts then get upset over nothing. that is unless your friends and just jerking each other's chains, but I don't think so. why not just bite your tongue and grow up some. I'll probably catch heck for my post but most guys reading this will agree with me. if you want to post and have fun join the derailer thread.


----------



## Evinrude58

If I understand what you are talking about Sherm you need to understand that I started this thread as a way to let newbies and the inexperienced to see who they could trust or go with as ice fishing can be dangerous and it is good to know who walks the walk and who is all talk.

We do muck about sometimes and give each other a hard time. KW busted me with a safety shame a day or so ago but that is biggest thing we are concerned with is safety and I mean everyone's safety. We are a small community so many of us have fished together so we know each other and If one of the guys I trust like IBJ or IHD tells me Kit is an iceman then I know though I have never met Kit (I actually have) if I go ice fishing with him I can trust his judgement. I can't say it enough we do not mess around when it comes to safety.
Unfortunately last season there was someone that challenged everyone one of us on our reports without ever stepping on the ice. I actually caught him giving a false ice report. I also caught him last season using a second account to back himself up. He messed up and commented on one of his comments but had forgot to switch accounts before he did so. This season he says ice fishing is easy anyone can do it and that kind of comment could get someone killed. Again we do not fool with safety and will not tolerate people who do.

As far as the troll the majority of us have gotten tired of his BS and blocked him like 10 days or so ago. I do know someone who didn't block him and just doesn't respond to his nasty comments which apparently he still posts.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> If I understand what you are talking about Sherm you need to understand that I started this thread as a way to let newbies and the inexperienced to see who they could trust or go with as ice fishing can be dangerous and it is good to know who walks the walk and who is all talk.
> 
> We do muck about sometimes and give each other a hard time. KW busted me with a safety shame a day or so ago but that is biggest thing we are concerned with is safety and I mean everyone's safety. We are a small community so many of us have fished together so we know each other and If one of the guys I trust like IBJ or IHD tells me Kit is an iceman then I know though I have never met Kit (I actually have) if I go ice fishing with him I can trust his judgement. I can't say it enough we do not mess around when it comes to safety.
> Unfortunately the last season there was someone that challenged everyone one of us on our reports without ever stepping on the ice. I actually caught him giving a false ice report. I also caught him last season using a second account to back himself up. He messed up and commented on one of his comments but had forgot to switch accounts before he did so. This season he says ice fishing is easy anyone can do it and that kind of comment could get someone killed. Again we do not fool with safety and will not tolerate people who do.
> 
> As far as the troll the majority of us have gotten tired of his BS and blocked him like 10 days or so ago. I do know someone who didn't block him and just doesn't respond to his nasty comments which apparently he still posts.


I'm only here to steal honey holes.


----------



## Evinrude58

I will give you one where you could catch a Red Stogie Fish. It is the rarest of freshwater fish but I have seen one at this spot.😁😁😁


----------



## Fish2Win

Can’t we all just get along?


----------



## Evinrude58

I was getting along. I offered to show KW a special fishing spot. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> I was getting along. I offered to show KW a special fishing spot. 😁 😁 😁


You probably gonna recommend Armington pond in the CVNP.


----------



## Evinrude58

Naw it is on PL. Though I could give a hot spot at Sippo.


----------



## fishingful

sherman51 said:


> a lot of you guys sound like a bunch of juveniles the way you guys slam other's posts then get upset over nothing. that is unless your friends and just jerking each other's chains, but I don't think so. why not just bite your tongue and grow up some. I'll probably catch heck for my post but most guys reading this will agree with me. if you want to post and have fun join the derailer thread.


We are a bit juvenile, you have to be to go out in the cold on the ice and fish. If you are all grumpy and serious whats the point? Most of us know each other in some way.

I have been icefishing since I was 5. 37 years. Homemade ice shanty and a lantern.









I am serious about safety as are the other guys here and we don't fool around with ice safety. The guys talking, jokeing around and ribbing each other are the ones with throw ropes, float suits and spud bars on the ice.We will be the first ones to help people out on the ice. I have pulled many people back that have broke down or given rides to walkers on Erie.

It's all in good fun.

But, if you are in trouble I will throw a rope to you or jump in and get you because I float and will be attached to someone or something. I don't recomend the jumping in part for everyone, I have advanced water rescue training.


----------



## Evinrude58

ff I will leave the jumping in to you. I don't have the training, float like a rock (always have) and now have Copd so a dip in ice water would probably not be in my best interest.


----------



## sherman51

fishingful said:


> We are a bit juvenile, you have to be to go out in the cold on the ice and fish. If you are all grumpy and serious whats the point? Most of us know each other in some way.
> 
> I have been icefishing since I was 5. 37 years. Homemade ice shanty and a lantern.
> View attachment 459653
> 
> 
> I am serious about safety as are the other guys here and we don't fool around with ice safety. The guys talking, jokeing around and ribbing each other are the ones with throw ropes, float suits and spud bars on the ice.We will be the first ones to help people out on the ice. I have pulled many people back that have broke down or given rides to walkers on Erie.
> 
> It's all in good fun.
> 
> But, if you are in trouble I will throw a rope to you or jump in and get you because I float and will be attached to someone or something. I don't recomend the jumping in part for everyone, I have advanced water rescue training.


very well said.


----------



## fishingful

Evinrude58 said:


> ff I will leave the jumping in to you. I don't have the training, float like a rock (always have) and now have Copd so a dip in ice water would probably not be in my best interest.


Oh trust me I won't be jumping in after a someone thats awake. Good way to get pushed under that way and be in a bad situation yourself. Fight or flight response is strong when you are strugling in cold water. But as a last resort for an unconscious person it's the last option.

I have jumped in with my float suit at the polarbear jump just to see what it would do and so I knew what to expect. It was not the most pleasant experience of my life lol.


----------



## Evinrude58

Saved a couple people in my teens who were drowning in the summer. First time was my little sister who was half my size and she about drowned me until I got her in a choke hold. I was better prepared the second time. I can't imagine how much harder it would be in freezing water.


----------



## fishingful

Yep thats what will get you. Someone using you for flotation. When I did Lifeguard training they said to elbow them in the face as hard as you could, go for the throat or pull them down with you and they will let go. 

Never tested it.


----------



## 82441

Safety is number 1 priority with this guy. No drinking or smoking in the ice !


----------



## 82441

Safety is number 1 priority! Bingo


----------



## Lovin

ive heard of a few of these guys


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea we are all legends.😂😂😂 Though there were once other legends here who we hear echoes of from time to time.


----------



## cement569

your right evinrude, years ago there was a fellow who ice fished plx. i believe his name was tippy dye, one day i was walking on the ice and he was sitting on his little chair i asked him if he was doing any good and he said yes but can you do me a favor, i said sure and he asked me to tie a hook on for him because his eye sight was failing him. well i did and he asked me if i wanted to fish his hot spot with him and i said sure and we caught the hell out of them. that was better than 20 years ago and i asked around and alot of people knew him and had high regards for him p.s i still fish that spot and it never lets me down......thanks tippy


----------



## John Boat

Crankit said:


> I’ll see you on the ice! We’ll have a winter Brawl like they do on Erie Fall Brawl!!


All of the above rhetoric and we’re not even close to having ice!!! Play nice and “chill out”


----------



## Evinrude58

I always play nice. When they start to not play nice I still play nice until it is time to not play nice.


----------



## trapperjon

Nice to see nothing has changed here on OGF, 😂🤣😂


----------



## Lovin

The more things change.....over time, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Aquaholic

Crankit said:


> I’ll see you on the ice! We’ll have a winter Brawl like they do on Erie Fall Brawl!!


Someone needs to crank their rod instead of their bait! Might relieve some stress for ya! Been a member for years and rarely post. Your whining like a 2 year old elicited a rare post from me!😂


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hey, you forgot to add meeeee...I'm very experienced and more than willing to share my knowledge lol..


----------



## kit carson

Welcome back stranger 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Hey, you forgot to add meeeee...I'm very experienced and more than willing to share my knowledge lol..


Nope your up there! Cj reminded us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Right on...well it looks like we will have good fishable ice this year so I suggest we get a group outing organized on a local lake. I'd love to meet more guys that enjoy the hardwater season to network with. 

Hey Kit! How ya feeling these days? Hopefully your ready to hit the ice next month? Give me a call when your free bro. Catch up on lost time


----------



## set-the-drag

Looking to maybe do a little group skito adventure it would be cool to get a little group out of some of us and do a little seek and destroy mission I hear about the madhouse that happens at the cemetery and don't want anything to do with that it would be nive to find our own area to hit and not have a crowd


----------



## kit carson

I have a good area that would work pretty good just parking is the only issue we would have to figure out

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Kit you saying it would be a long drag otherwise.


----------



## kit carson

Yeah it's a pretty decent walk for sure but not even close to the amount of.people that fish the cemetery 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You guys ever hit the north end ice


----------



## kit carson

That's where I'm talking about, the parking sucks bad!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I got a ez go st 4x4 we can go wherever no problem haha is 4 wheeler and stuff allowed


----------



## kit carson

Nope not allowed, the parking lot on the northend is real small, if you get there a little late SOL. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I figured the spot alwayszfishin was getting those toothy critters is a hike and a half from the north lot, but what about that campground on the right side before pikey bay, I thought if they let you park there even for a small fee it would make that walk a lot closer. But not sure if there even open in the winter. Just a thought..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I remember someone else talking about that place, if I remember correctly they are closed during the winter. Don't hold me to that it sure would be a nice option for sure

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm good on pike and eyes don't get me wrong I wouldn't be upset if I cought them but I want them crappie and perch big gills to freaking sick of walleye its all ive really been eating the past few years


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> I'm good on pike and eyes don't get me wrong I wouldn't be upset if I cought them but I want them crappie and perch big gills to freaking sick of walleye its all ive really been eating the past few years


North end of skeeter? Say what? You said my name? I’d be in for a ogf north end skeeter trip! Just don’t expect any of my sweet spots. Maybe a couple decent spots! Lol. Just gotta man up and get to the north end lot an hour before sunrise. Never any issue. Besides, you wanna be on your spot while it’s dark anyhow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That as my area also IHD I'm sure we have been by each other can't wait to finally meet you bud!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Id call myself well experienced on both erie and smaller lakes. Have over 15 years experience on both. Dont do it anymore bc I'm just too busy. Not saying I won't again!! Spend a ton of hours on Erie good, bad, and ugly conditions! Caught a ton biggest was just over 14lbs. Fished a lot of lakes in lower Michigan Irish hills area. Anyone ever wanting info let me know I'll give what I know!


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> North end of skeeter? Say what? You said my name? I’d be in for a ogf north end skeeter trip! Just don’t expect any of my sweet spots. Maybe a couple decent spots! Lol. Just gotta man up and get to the north end lot an hour before sunrise. Never any issue. Besides, you wanna be on your spot while it’s dark anyhow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sheet! Now that I got a baby being up at 4a is no problem haha 😄😄😅😂😂😢😢😭😭😭


----------

